# Question for Standard owners - To Pexy or not?



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We do not have a problem with tons of bloat behind our dogs, but after seeing my Mother's beloved boy bloat twice in five weeks (the second time we had him euthanised ) we recommend to all of our puppy families that they have it done while they are having their puppy spayed or neutered. Bloat is terrifying, and I would hate to think of someone coming home from work to a dead dog who had bloated and suffered in their absence.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

That is my biggest fear. I'm home with my dogs most of the time - but still, I've worked as a vet tech, and have seen far to many dogs die from bloat or that passed before their owners got there with them. I'd be crushed! I know Pexy doesn't absolutely guarantee that she can't torsion if she bloats - but at worst it will should at least but time to get to the vet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Our breeder recommended the surgery 100% - not because of any history with the lines or previous problems, but as a "better safe than sorry" option. Having said that, our vet has not done that many and didn't recommend it for Portia (bc she was the smallest in her litter and is likely to be much smaller and not as deep chested than most standards). It was a judgement call for us so we opted not to have it done while she was getting spayed. We had just started going to this vet and I wasn't confident enough at the time... If my vet was very experienced I would definitely have done it though. Goodluck with your decision!


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank you, my regular vet clinic didn't sound comfortable or confident about the procedure at all, so I called a trusted vet that's become a dear friend of mine that only does specialized surgeries to do her spay and pexy surgeries. Him and my regular vet are close friends - so it can still be done at my vet's clinic (the specialist travels to area clinics to preform needed surgeries, but doesn't have a clinic of his own). Halona is dainty and smaller then other standards I've seen so chances are smaller - but again, better safe then sorry like you said!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

We had Katie pexied when she was spayed. It was recommended by her breeder and another breeder who reviewed her pedigree. I also spoke with several vets. Those who work in regular vet clinic said it wasn't necessary, but those in emergency and specialty vet hospitals overwhelming recommended it - one even said she recommends it for spoos more than any other breed.

For us, it wasn't a question of whether or no to do the gastropexy, it was more about how to have it done - traditionally or laparoscopically. We opted for the laparoscopic surgery. Katie had two small incisions and was supposed to be on limited activity for 7-10 days. I kept her quiet for about 2 weeks, until her follow-up check.

A friend recommended keeping something like Gas-X on hand. It's not a cure, but another strategy to buy a little time.

You've probably already thought of this, but just in case...You may want to ask several people about being available in case of emergency before you actually have an emergency. In addition to bloat, there are a number of health issues that are time-sensitive.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Having an epileptic dog - I'm all to aware of time sensitive emergencies ;(. I have spoken with several people, my problem is I live in an area my friends aren't that close to - so in an emergency it would take them some time to get to me. The people in my apartment complex for the most part don't drive - but I am establishing a relationship with a vet just down the street just for emergencies since I can get there fast even on my own if I have to!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you for mentioning this, my partner had a great dane who he lost at a young age to bloat, so if we can prevent it in any of out future dogs we will.

I looked up the operation on Wikipedia and the difference between 54% of un operated dogs to suffer from it compared to 4% who have had the operation, it really is worth doing x


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Ya, that's a HUGE difference!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

even if it costs anything up to £1000 to do it, im sure the emergancy operation would be many times that, if you get there in time. I think that it should be recommended by vets more, It can save so many lives if they did x


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

I think you hit the nail on the head right there. Sad but true - to many lives are needlessly lost!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

If you are concerned about a major surgery you should look into laparascopic spay/pexy. We do quite a few and the cost isnt a lot more than a standard mature spay.

A pexy isnt going to prevent bloat, but it is intended to help prevent a torsion which is the most life threatening aspect of a GDV. The pexy can break down, so its always wise to monitor any deep chested dog for signs of torsion even if they have been gastropexied.

I would do it, the cost on top of a spay isnt that much extra, especially compared to the costs if your dog does require an emergency surgery.


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

Having lost my 7 year old in March to bloat, I am considering it for our new spoo. I was all for it until I was told it would be $1800 for laparoscopic. 

I'm still paying off $4000 for the bloat surgery and euthanasia that followed. 

Lexi will also need a minor repair for an eye with entropian, so I'm trying to find a place that could do it all at the same time so she only has to be put under and recover once. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Well my mind is made up, she WILL be get a gastropexy done when I spay her! I'd just die if anything happened to her that I could have prevented! She is pure love and devotion. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you for posting about this and everyones responses! It seems everyone agrees to do it, even if the lines are clear - preventative measures. I will be getting my spoo Polo neutered in the future (he just turned 15 weeks today) and this is something I wanted to talk to my vet about being done in conjunction with the neuter.

I do have pet insurance - but I doubt they will cover any of the costs associated with a preventative measure procedure... To those who have had this done in their dogs when the pup was spayed/neutered; what was recovery like? Any complications?


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

frecklesdmk said:


> Having lost my 7 year old in March to bloat, I am considering it for our new spoo. I was all for it until I was told it would be $1800 for laparoscopic.
> 
> I'm still paying off $4000 for the bloat surgery and euthanasia that followed.
> 
> ...


Are you near a vet school? That's where we had Katie's surgery done. I found several vets in the area who could do the pexy, but not laparoscopically.



NYNIC715 said:


> Thank you for posting about this and everyones responses! It seems everyone agrees to do it, even if the lines are clear - preventative measures. I will be getting my spoo Polo neutered in the future (he just turned 15 weeks today) and this is something I wanted to talk to my vet about being done in conjunction with the neuter.
> 
> I do have pet insurance - but I doubt they will cover any of the costs associated with a preventative measure procedure... To those who have had this done in their dogs when the pup was spayed/neutered; what was recovery like? Any complications?


Katie's surgery was laparoscopic, so she only had two small incisions (traditional spay and pexy would result in much larger incision). It was supposed to be an out-patient procedure, but her spleen was nicked and the vet wanted her to stay overnight. I was just as happy with that since she'd be monitored by techs and vet throughout the night.

The post-op instructions weren't really different from regular spay instructions: no running, jumping, rough-housing for about 10 days; leash walks only; no baths for two weeks; cone if she licked or chewed the incisions; and follow-up in two weeks. We were given 10 days of pain meds, but she didn't show any signs of discomfort. She may have been given antibiotics, but I can't remember.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

This is a great thread, as we're also looking at the surgery for our spoo puppy. On one hand, it's a surgery that's not strictly necessary when it's done as a preventative measure, and you're therefore accepting the risks of the surgery to prevent a condition that may or may not ever present. Individual risk factors for each dog may also come into play (i.e. a smaller dog may be less at risk, calm dogs seem to be less at risk than anxious dogs, lifestyle and level of care are considerations). On the other hand are all the "pro" factors already mentioned in this thread.

Two articles that I found helpful when I was researching this issue are:
Ward, M. P., & Patronek, G. J. (2003). Benefits of prophylactic gastropexy for dogs at risk of gastric-dilation-volvulus. Preventive Veterinary Medicine, 60, 319-329.

Urbanoa, L., & Crha, M. (2011). Clinical results and complications of preventive laparoscopic assisted gastropexy in 17 dogs: preliminary study. Act Veterinaria Brno, 80, 93-99.

You can follow the citations in those articles to look at other good scholarly research, too.

I also started a thread a while ago and people were helpful enough to share information about what they'd paid for the surgery: http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/42538-cost-laparoscopic-gastropexy-neuter.html

Locally (vets within a 7 hour drive), I've found 4 clinics that I felt were experienced enough to trust doing the surgery laparoscopically. Prices ranged from $500 for the pexy/neuter (a University vet school) to $2,500 for a board certified surgeon at a private clinic. One clinic initially said $3,500, but then later quoted $1,700 - $2,000 when referred by our local vet (who doesn't do the surgery).

After speaking with breeders, reading these threads, and making inquiries to several vets (our local vet, emergency vets, and specialists), we've decided to get the laparoscopic gastropexy done at the same time Begley is neutered, probably in August or September. I'm not in favour, in general, of unnecessary procedures, medications, tests, etc., but in this case we felt that the overall lifetime risk for standard poodles was great enough to justify the cost and the extra risk from surgery.

Best of luck with your decision!


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

I had the same question a year ago. From the answers I got here and talking to a professor at the Vet school at the University decided that would be the best course of action.

I had it done laparoscopically at the university at the same time as the neuter, it was a fraction of the cost of any of the surgical centers by me well worth the 4 1/2 hour drive and overnight stay. I'd recommend a vet college if it's an option.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Spooluvr said:


> I had the same question a year ago. From the answers I got here and talking to a professor at the Vet school at the University decided that would be the best course of action.
> 
> I had it done laparoscopically at the university at the same time as the neuter, it was a fraction of the cost of any of the surgical centers by me well worth the 4 1/2 hour drive and overnight stay. I'd recommend a vet college if it's an option.


Thankfully I have an amazing board certified specialist that's a very good friend of mine, he'll be the one doing the surgeries on Halona, both laprascopically, and I'm sure he'll give me a fair deal, he always has! He's taken care of my specialty needs for many many years!


----------

